

Where did the voicemail logo on our phones come from? - mp3jeep01

I was reading an article on telephony, and I noticed a blown up version of the voicemail symbol from phones (you know, the one with the two circles on the end, connected by a line) - does anyone know where this logo originated from? And who may have come up with?
======
thinkalone
It's a reel to reel tape symbol - the first answering machines recorded onto
tape.

~~~
DanI-S
This question made me feel old, and I'm definitely not.

~~~
thinkalone
Likewise, but the symbol is very simplified and pretty far removed from its
original meaning at this point, so I can see how it would cause confusion.
Plus, there have certainly been times when I've overlooked something that
seems pretty obvious once someone points it out!

------
lzw
Hilarious! To give you an idea of the feeling you're giving people, imagine
the day when someone asks you why the M in the GMAIL logo looks so funny!

